# Smok Xpro M50



## VandaL (5/1/15)

The Dragons of have landed 
So far I'm not digging it. I'll just do a short pros and cons so far, photo shoot later 

Pros,
1. It's Tiny, fits perfectly in the hand
2. The paint job on the grey looks top notch, really feels like a classy device

Cons,
1. Ohm reader is incorrect, reads ever atty 0.1 lower then what they actually are. My billow is built at 0.33ohm but this device reads it at 0.2 which translates to 3.3v @ 50w which is terrible. The atty reads 0.33 and @ 50w gives 4.06v on the IPV 3 which makes a massive difference to the vape. The ohm reader issue seems to be a problem everyone is having with this device.

2. Mech mode is a joke, I have a almost fully charged Samsung 25R in it yet in mech mode @ 0.2ohm it says its only giving me between 42-44w which is around 3.2v 


These are just my initial thoughts on the device but I suppose the ohm reader problem can be remedied by building higher ohms resulting in larger coils(if same guage used) which results in longer heat up times anyway -.-

I take the same 25R out and put it in my SMPL and it hits SOOOO much better then in the SMOK.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (5/1/15)

The dragons of?
Any links? Pics?


----------



## VandaL (5/1/15)

zadiac said:


> The dragons of?
> Any links? Pics?


Lol , it's a nickname some M50 owners have given the device.

Dragons,


----------



## zadiac (5/1/15)

Ah, I see. The cons you mentioned immediately put me off this device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John (5/1/15)

I'm worried... I have a Smok BEC Pro arriving tomorrow morning, hope they arent prone to the same. It was either the BEC Pro or this, somewhat glad I didnt go with this now


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

That is bizarre. On mine the Ohm reading on the M50 is in line with my Ohm reader, iStick, and Vamo. This is all at 0.5 and above, so I don't know if it is an issue lower than that.

I had that happen with my 0.5 build a few times...it shows 0.4 right after screwing it on, but then when I fire it adjusts up to 0.5 and stays there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (5/1/15)

John said:


> I'm worried... I have a Smok BEC Pro arriving tomorrow morning, hope they arent prone to the same. It was either the BEC Pro or this, somewhat glad I didnt go with this now


I have a SMOK Xpro bt50 and I believe it's the same chip used as the BEC Pro and I have no issues at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (5/1/15)

Eish..

@VandaL So what ur saying is that "mech mode' is just a gimmick.. I think i need to wait for a few good reviews on all the mini divices coming out before i take the plunge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (5/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Eish..
> 
> @VandaL So what ur saying is that "mech mode' is just a gimmick.. I think i need to wait for a few good reviews on all the mini divices coming out before i take the plunge.


Yea bro, I was like wtf. This 25R has very little usage on it, probably sitting at around 4.0 - 4.1v yet the XPRO says its only feeding 3.2v to the atty. As you can imagine the vape is just BLEH. yet the same battery in my SMPL performs just fine.

@free3dom Yea, I'm not sure if it's a batch issue or what but, I read 2 other reviews on the device and both seem to say the same thing about the Ohm reading. One guy had an atlantis which is famous for reading between 0.55 - 0.6 filled up, he noted it reading 0.4 on the M50. Maybe it's fixable by a firmware update. I have 3 unopened units with me, just need to get permission from the owners to test it or not  muwahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (5/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Yea bro, I was like wtf. This 25R has very little usage on it, probably sitting at around 4.0 - 4.1v yet the XPRO says its only feeding 3.2v to the atty. As you can imagine the vape is just BLEH. yet the same battery in my SMPL performs just fine.
> 
> @free3dom Yea, I'm not sure if it's a batch issue or what but, I read a 2 other reviews on the device and both seem to say the same thing about the Ohm reading. One guy had an atlantis which is famous for reading between 0.55 - 0.6 filled up, he noted it reading 0.4 on the M50. Maybe it's fixable by a firmware update. I have 3 unopened units with me, just need to get permission from the owners to test it or not  muwahaha



in that case, best just to keep it in VW mode...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (5/1/15)

So got permission to open one. Ohm reader is the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

VandaL said:


> So got permission to open one. Ohm reader is the same.



Maybe mine is reading under too ...I don't exactly trust the iStick/Vamo to be have the most reliable readers out there, especially in the sub-ohm region, where they can't even fire...and to be honest I have a smok ohm reader...so

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 360twin (5/1/15)

I haven't had any such issues with my BT50 - 3 of my Atlantis coils measure at 0.5Ω, as they do on my Fluke 70. I also used it for a day in 'mech' mode when my Aerotank Mega was messing around giving resistance readings of 3 to 4Ω, and it worked seemingly perfectly.

The only 'fault' I have found is the fact that it's step-down voltage is limited to around 0.6V; on a fresh battery it indicates 3.5V for a setting of 20W, although this actually gives 24W with a 0.5Ω coil. Not a huge problem, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (5/1/15)

*SMPL, Stingray X, M50, IPV 2s, IPV2, Sigelie 100+*




*M50 vs IPV2s*




*Side view*




*IPV 3(165w) vs M50 (50w)*

Fresh VTC5 in it hot of the charger, in mech mode it is useless. Put a 0.9 build on (reads 0.8) only pushes out 3.7v, 0.4 build 3.4v. So if you purchase this don't even bother with mech mode.

Tried 7 different attys on it every single one reads 0.1 lower then it should. Building higher res, I would say above 0.6 (0.5 on this mod) would work great. You of course use a higher wattage then you would on a device that works correctly. But the size of this mod is a serious winner, the finish just screams modern sheek lol. When you open up the battery cover (which is extremely annoying) you can see pretty much all the wiring and even the circuit board. I can see why they say don't change your battery often because the 'clamp' holding your 18650 seems like it will loosen over use thus causing battery rattle. I think a magnet mod is possible on the bottom, could get some reo magnets (4mm x 1mm) to fit perfectly,

Overall, if you build higher ohms then you usually would this device can be quite satisfying. I hope they fix the ohm reader with an update. It could then be close to perfect bar the battery cover. The paintjob on the grey model is just stellar. It fits really comfortably in the hand. Definitely mod I will be using in my rotation, just have to coil atty to suit it.





For R700-00 it's stellar

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/1/15)

VandaL said:


> *SMPL, Stingray X, M50, IPV 2s, IPV2, Sigelie 100+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics, I love the look of this device, where did you pick it up for R700 if I may I ask?


----------



## VandaL (5/1/15)

DoubleD said:


> Thanks for the pics, I love the look of this device, where did you pick it up for R700 if I may I ask?


Was on special @ www.heavengifts.com so did a group buy for 4 of them, DHL shipping here in 4 days. All inclusive cost us R700-00 each. If you are just buying 1 unit it is quite a bit cheaper to get it from one of our awesome local vape shops

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Was on special @ www.heavengifts.com so did a group buy for 4 of them, DHL shipping here in 4 days. All inclusive cost us R700-00 each. If you are just buying 1 unit it is quite a bit cheaper to get it from one of our awesome local vape shops



Great deal


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

Nice pictures and follow up @VandaL 
It looks fantastic paired with the black Drop 

It really is a great little device even though it has it's quirks...but given the price (even locally it's sub R1K) I'm very happy with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (5/1/15)

My IPV also sometimes gives an incorrect reading but one or two pulses then it adjust itself up to the right ohms.


----------



## Silver (6/1/15)

Great write up and thanks for sharing @VandaL
Incidentally, which of those box mods do you find you use the most?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (6/1/15)

Silver said:


> Great write up and thanks for sharing @VandaL
> Incidentally, which of those box mods do you find you use the most?


Sigelie 100+ at home, ipv 2s or ipv2 on the move. It's crazy how much vape time u get with dual vtc5s. I suppose my ipv 3 will take the sigelie place when sapo finally decide it's time for me to recieve it.

Trying the xpro for out and about today, switched up my billow build to a 0.6(0.7) works pretty well at 50w

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

Ag no man. I was really interested in this to alternate between mech and regulated on one device. 

But still looks like a good device.


----------



## VandaL (6/1/15)

Actually enjoying this setup. Hummingbird by nicoticket for that summer litchi vibe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (6/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Actually enjoying this setup. Hummingbird by nicoticket for that summer litchi vibe


looking good

what tank is that on the top?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (6/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> looking good
> 
> what tank is that on the top?


That's the Billow @BhavZ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (6/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> looking good
> 
> what tank is that on the top?


The BIllow

http://www.eciggity.com/billow-rta-by-ehpro-eciggity/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (6/1/15)

free3dom said:


> That is bizarre. On mine the Ohm reading on the M50 is in line with my Ohm reader, iStick, and Vamo. This is all at 0.5 and above, so I don't know if it is an issue lower than that.
> 
> I had that happen with my 0.5 build a few times...it shows 0.4 right after screwing it on, but then when I fire it adjusts up to 0.5 and stays there.


I have heard about the wrong ohm readings. I don't have that either. Mine has read as expected on everything I put on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (6/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Ag no man. I was really interested in this to alternate between mech and regulated on one device.
> 
> But still looks like a good device.


I alternate between them just fine. Didn't do a output reading (in mech mode), but (and this might be a blight on the mech I'm using ), it performs exactly like my mech (which I like btw)..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (6/1/15)

So more to report.

This mod seems to not manage battery power efficiently. I ran it all day at 50w by around 4pm my VTC5 was at around 20% and the mod refuses to fire at 50w, throttles down to 45w. On a 0.7(0.6) build @ 50w it shouldn't be such a huge drain on this battery, only around 3ml used in the billow. I've used 0.7 builds @ 50w in my IPV2 and 2s and after finishing about 4.5ml(orchid) the battery is around 50%. Also my 0.7 coil sometimes reads 0.5 and you feel it immediately because the vape has lost a lot of 'ooomf'

So yesterday I sent quite a polite email to SMOK asking if there will be an update as the mod isn't reading resistance correctly and this is the reply I received. 





Maybe he's trolling? This device reads PREMADE Atlantis coils @ 0.4. Also I have 3 ohm readers and all tell me my billow is 0.73 yet it reads 0.6 on the M50


----------



## Dassie (6/1/15)

VandaL said:


> So more to report.
> 
> This mod seems to not manage battery power efficiently. I ran it all day at 50w by around 4pm my VTC5 was at around 20% and the mod refuses to fire at 50w, throttles down to 45w. On a 0.7(0.6) build @ 50w it shouldn't be such a huge drain on this battery, only around 3ml used in the billow. I've used 0.7 builds @ 50w in my IPV2 and 2s and after finishing about 4.5ml(orchid) the battery is around 50%. Also my 0.7 coil sometimes reads 0.5 and you feel it immediately because the vape has lost a lot of 'ooomf'
> 
> ...


I think you u might have a dud, which might point at some QC issues rather than a bad device? Mine reads the Atlantis right as well as all my other builds. The only time I see differences are with possible rounding issues because of the single digit resistance display. 

As for battery life, mine comes in very close to what steam engine predicts. 

Really sorry you are not experiencing my joy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (6/1/15)

Dassie said:


> I think you u might have a dud, which might point at some QC issues rather than a bad device? Mine reads the Atlantis right as well as all my other builds. The only time I see differences are with possible rounding issues because of the single digit resistance display.
> 
> As for battery life, mine comes in very close to what steam engine predicts.
> 
> Really sorry you are not experiencing my joy


Possibly the batch I received is defective. Because I tried 3 of them and all perform identically.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (6/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Possibly the batch I received is defective. Because I tried 3 of them and all perform identically.


Jeez.. I am starting to think I was just lucky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

That Billow does look good on there!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/1/15)

Just to add here, My Smok M50 is also running very accurate, compared to Ohm Tester, Been perfect so far. Sucks that you are having issues with yours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (7/1/15)

So I'm not crazy, here's another guy with it and he's running an Atlantis and his also reads 0.4


----------



## Dassie (7/1/15)

VandaL said:


> So I'm not crazy, here's another guy with it and he's running an Atlantis and his also reads 0.4



Maybe.. But he loves it and thinks it's one of the best VW devices he's ever owned.. "just fantastic" (with Scottish accent)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (8/1/15)

Dassie said:


> Maybe.. But he loves it and thinks it's one of the best VW devices he's ever owned.. "just fantastic" (with Scottish accent)




Still loves it, but problems @ 1:50
1. Poor battery life
2. Bad ohm reader 

and he's gone one step further, his fire button fell out lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (8/1/15)

Definitely sounds like a bad batch , maybe check the serial numbers if any and see if they have the same batch number ? 

Out of the hundreds sold , seems a few slipped through the QC cracks sure SMOK will assist ?


----------



## Dassie (8/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Still loves it, but problems @ 1:50
> 1. Poor battery life
> 2. Bad ohm reader
> 
> and he's gone one step further, his fire button fell out lol



It is a tad suspicious that they include an extra button..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (14/1/15)

http://www.kickcigsnow.com/batteries-vaporizers/apv/box-style/review-smok-xpro-m50/

This chap does a very good job explaining another problem I have with this device  I run a VTC5 in it and this battery will happily fire @ 50w on an IPV2 until its around 10% but in the Smok I start see the device go down in wattage as soon as the battery level goes below 50%. Quite lame 



> The third (and biggest) "gotcha" is that Smoktech did not include a buck converter on the chipset. That means that if your coil is sub-ohm (like the Atlantis and Subtank at 0.5 ohms), you will always be getting the rated power capacity of the battery charge through the coil, regardless of the wattage setting you selected on screen. For example, with a battery that has a capacity of 3.5 volts and the Atlantis with an 0.5 ohm coil, you will be getting 24.5 watts – even if you selected a wattage lower than this on the M50. No buck converter. So, if you prefer to vape at lower wattage, you will need to use a higher resistance coil (in the example used, you would have to be using at least an 0.8 ohm coil to achieve 16 watts). That's a serious limitation that removes flexibility from the vaper........
> 
> Nowhere in the Smok XPRO 50 documentation is it mentioned that there is no buck converter built into the device. Because of that, I will emphasize this portion and give some examples of how this affects the settings at various coil resistance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver (14/1/15)

i noticed something yesterday when the battery went flat on my 1.1 ohm Lemo 

When i put it on charge and it started charging, it said the battery was 38 % 
I would have thought the battery would have been more flat than that
Unless it wasnt reading it properly
I wanted to pull out the battery and check its voltage but didnt feel like taking out the screws etc

Incidentally, I estimate i got about 4ml of juice at about 15 Watts on that 1.1 ohm coil
That seems reasonable i guess for this 2500 mah EFest 35A. 
Will see how it goes in future


----------



## VandaL (14/1/15)

Silver said:


> i noticed something yesterday when the battery went flat on my 1.1 ohm Lemo
> 
> When i put it on charge and it started charging, it said the battery was 38 %
> I would have thought the battery would have been more flat than that
> ...




That is actually quite bad, I know some people are happy with this device. But I keep finding annoying issues with it. When I got my IPV2/V2s/Sig 100+ etc the performance has always been flawless. Maybe I'm spoilt, I understand the M50 is quiet a cheap device, which is cool but doesn't mean it should have this many drawbacks, after all you can get an IPV2 for the same price these days and it will outperform this thing any day of the week


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Yip, @VandaL sounds to me this mod is form over function. Give me function any time. Thank you for taking the time to add to our knowledge base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (18/1/15)

@Philip Dunkley i agree i have no issues with my m50.mine is working perfect.im blowing clouds like a beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

Has there been any clarity on the question around the upgrade to 65w being done outside of the factory?


----------



## VandaL (22/1/15)

Seems you have to send the device to SMOK. Really silly, since the device is shipped all over the world, nobody is going to pay to have it shipped to them for a 2min upgrade for only 15w


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Has there been any clarity on the question around the upgrade to 65w being done outside of the factory?



No word yet, but I'm sure @Derick or @Melinda will let us know the moment they hear anything. Even though the upgrade may have to be done by Smok themselves it might be worthwhile if we get a bunch together and group send them if need be 



VandaL said:


> Seems you have to send the device to SMOK. Really silly, since the device is shipped all over the world, nobody is going to pay to have it shipped to them for a 2min upgrade for only 15w



The upgrade also includes pass-through, or rather the ability to vape while charging...that alone makes the upgrade worthwhile IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> The upgrade also includes pass-through, or rather the ability to vape while charging...that alone makes the upgrade worthwhile IMO.


Totally, let's pay R300 to ship it to them


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Totally, let's pay R300 to ship it to them



Guess you missed this part 



free3dom said:


> it might be worthwhile if we get a bunch together and group send them if need be

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (22/1/15)

Hi Guys,

I spoke to my supplier and apparently you need a specific machine to upgrade the Smok M50 to the M65, Smok has shipped 1 of these machines to USA and 1 to UK.

Nothing yet to South Africa so lets take a vote as to who thinks we will actually get these machines?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Thanks for the update @Melinda 

Wasn't really expecting we would be able to do it "in country", even though SA vapers are superior to all others 
Any idea whether or not we will be able to ship it to either the USA/UK where they do have machines?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

thanks @Melinda,


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks for the update @Melinda
> 
> Wasn't really expecting we would be able to do it "in country", even though SA vapers are superior to all others
> Any idea whether or not we will be able to ship it to either the USA/UK where they do have machines?


I might have a plan for UK 
@Melinda, could we find out where the machine is?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks for the update @Melinda
> 
> Wasn't really expecting we would be able to do it "in country", even though SA vapers are superior to all others
> Any idea whether or not we will be able to ship it to either the USA/UK where they do have machines?


@Melinda says she will find out, but we are expecting shipping to be astronomical -
But we will get the figures and let you guys know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I might have a plan for UK


Please include me in that!


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I might have a plan for UK
> @Melinda, could we find out where the machine is?



I am intrigued

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Derick said:


> @Melinda says she will find out, but we are expecting shipping to be astronomical -
> But we will get the figures and let you guys know



Thanks @Derick ...while it's not essential (the M50 is already awesome) it would be nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (22/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I might have a plan for UK
> @Melinda, could we find out where the machine is?



I will talk to my smok agent tomorrow and try and find out where it is and get back to you ASAP

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

Melinda said:


> I will talk to my smok agent tomorrow and try and find out where it is and get back to you ASAP


Thanks @Melinda I will see you guys shortly, if I can get through this traffic


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I am intrigued


Let's just say that my other job is for a truly global organisation. Offices all over the place

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dassie (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Derick ...while it's not essential (the M50 is already awesome) it would be nice


Passthrough would be awesome - don't really care about the 15w.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

i agree @Dassie the pass through would be very nice on the m50,still love mine to bits.


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

thanks @Melinda and @Derick yet again for you're fantastic servie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

@LandyMan i was in midstream today doing a gas instalation.


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

gripen said:


> @LandyMan i was in midstream today doing a gas instalation.


Cool man. Which area?


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

So I caved when visiting @Melinda and @Derick. Thanks for the awesome service

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

@LandyMan i was just around the corner of the mount peak entrance in the estate


----------



## LandyMan (22/1/15)

gripen said:


> @LandyMan i was just around the corner of the mount peak entrance in the estate


Aahhh ok. We are further into Midlands


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

oh ok fantastic i was at midlands today as well to give a quote for a gas instalation


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

hi @Derick and @Melinda are you open today


----------



## Derick (24/1/15)

gripen said:


> hi @Derick and @Melinda are you open today


Yep, pop in any time


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

Thanx so mutch @Derick will be there in a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

hallo @Derick and @Melinda,thanks so much for you re help today and greet service yet again,you rock


----------



## Derick (24/1/15)

gripen said:


> hallo @Derick and @Melinda,thanks so much for you re help today and greet service yet again,you rock


Pleasure @gripen, enjoy your DIY and remember, we are an e-mail/phone call/pm away if you need help or advice


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

thanx allot @Derick will surely get hold of you when i struggle hahahah.you rock thanks yet again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

@Derick here is a few photos of the buccaneer restoration



​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (24/1/15)

gripen said:


> @Derick here is a few photos of the buccaneer restoration
> View attachment 20006
> View attachment 20008
> View attachment 20009
> View attachment 20010​


That looks absolutely brilliant


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

In the sake of Hijacking this thread even more  That is an awesome machine and working on her is really a humbaling experience. Its a pitty she will never take to the sky ever again.


----------



## Derick (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> In the sake of Hijacking this thread even more  That is an awesome machine and working on her is really a humbaling experience. Its a pitty she will never take to the sky ever again.


I Don't personally mind thread hijacking - Any new readers will see the first few pages first in any case and the rest, well they've already seen them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

i agree @Arthster.ja that is a shame would have loved to see her take to the sky.did you see i added the photo of you,me,dad in law and charlie roth on the left,charlie was a navigator on the buccs during the bush war

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Well in that case. 

@Derick do you guys sell the bent trip tips on there own?


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

gripen said:


> i agree @Arthster.ja that is a shame would have loved to see her take to the sky.did you see i added the photo of you,me,dad in law and charlie roth on the left,charlie was a navigator on the buccs during the bush war



Yeah that one where I was in the middle of chewing and shrugging looking so sexy... I saw it.


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

hahaha jap that one i was hiding cuese i was eating like a pig at that stage hahahahaha


----------



## Derick (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Well in that case.
> 
> @Derick do you guys sell the bent trip tips on there own?


We didn't think anybody would want them on their own, but sure - next time you are here, you can certainly grab one if you want


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

@Derick here is a few photos of models im busy with at the moment




​


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

Derick said:


> We didn't think anybody would want them on their own, but sure - next time you are here, you can certainly grab one if you want



Thanks very much I would really appreciate it. These bend tips works a treat on the pipes.  I bought a longer drip tip to try and bend it myself... turned out it was like trying to get a pound of butter op a donkeys nose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (26/1/15)

For majority of the video he has a good opinion of the box but around 11mins or so he starts seeing how bad this box actually is 

Yes, I'm like a broken record

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

VandaL said:


> For majority of the video he has a good opinion of the box but around 11mins or so he starts seeing how bad this box actually is
> 
> Yes, I'm like a broken record




Ok I am a SMOK fan so take it as me being a fan boy and defending the Dragon, (I do not own a m50 YET!) I also am not a major fan of this dudes reviews. 

Also very importantly I am not going after any one here, just giving my opinion around what was said in the review. 

Firstly with the sparking. In relative terms you are completing a circuit with a high amperage power source. Sparking will happen... Don't believe me go disconnect a car battery. Sparking happens in any thing that makes contact sometimes you see it sometimes you don't. there are no arc mark on the mod itself so its not arching when the battery has been placed in there Properly with all 4 screws in place. 

secondly. You cant change the batteries on the Istick and a few other devices, Plan your vape around it. If you have used the battery to death then take another device with you. 

Thirdly The mech mod is a funky extra not a must have or the main function of the device. Seriously mech's arn't that expensive. If you want a mech just go buy one. 

To me its almost like this dude wanted to find faults. I personally find the battery thing awesome. it gives you the opportunity to install the batteries you feel comfortable with. and its a permanent fit. Unlike some other high output devices that you have no idea whats powering it. I would have complained harder about the lack of pass through charging then not being able to take the battery out. 

but thats just me

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)

@Arthster I'm not a fanboy of anything, but being a M50 owner I totally agree with everything you said 

I as happy as can be with my Mini Dragon and pass-through really is the only feature I miss on the device. The price, form factor, look, and features of this device is just spot on for what I want and I will still totally recommend it to anyone 

Of course, the upgraded M50 (65W with pass-through) is the definite winner, and if you don't have one yet just wait for those to arrive instead - then I recon it will be perfect 

Right now my M50 is 95% perfect, and at less than R1K that is more than I had hoped for

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

free3dom said:


> @Arthster I'm not a fanboy of anything, but being a M50 owner I totally agree with everything you said
> 
> I as happy as can be with my Mini Dragon and pass-through really is the only feature I miss on the device. The price, form factor, look, and features of this device is just spot on for what I want and I will still totally recommend it to anyone
> 
> ...



I have only tested @gripen's M50 for bit and for its price I am truly impressed with it. I think its an awesome device in its size functionality and build. Simply put I love this little Dragon. 

I am however holding out got the M65 though. I didn't think the lack of pass through would bug me, but it does sometimes become a pain in the small toe with the IPV so the pass through is an absolute must for me. 

Apart from that I cannot bad mouth this device at all. Its build solid, its got huge umph. its the perfect size for an ADV. Its simply awesome. And I am definitely getting the M65

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

@Arthster and @free3dom,i agree,since i got my mini dragon,i haven't had eny problems what so ever.ja it does suck a bit that it doesn't have pass through charging but it is not the end of the world,i do have another device that i can use when my m50 is on charge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I have only tested @gripen's M50 for bit and for its price I am truly impressed with it. I think its an awesome device in its size functionality and build. Simply put I love this little Dragon.
> 
> I am however holding out got the M65 though. I didn't think the lack of pass through would bug me, but it does sometimes become a pain in the small toe with the IPV so the pass through is an absolute must for me.
> 
> Apart from that I cannot bad mouth this device at all. Its build solid, its got huge umph. its the perfect size for an ADV. Its simply awesome. And I am definitely getting the M65



Absolutely, just note it's no longer called the M65. The new M50 batches will have the 65W upgrade + pass-through 
If you wait for the M65 it's gonna take a looooong time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

hahahaha @Arthster i truly think im going to get the m65 aswell

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

LoL ook cool. I will wait for that one then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

oh ok thanks @free3dom


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)

Arthster said:


> LoL ook cool. I will wait for that one then



I'm sure the next batches of M50s that arrive here will be upgraded already. Many people on ECF already have upgraded versions they bought in the last week or so 

The Mini Dragon...on steroids - aka the Super Mini Dragon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (26/1/15)

gripen said:


> oh ok thanks @free3dom



The M50s we have are upgradeable too, it's just that you have to send them away for the upgrade (USA/UK). So there is still hope, but we'll have to wait and see if we can get it done somehow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I'm sure the next batches of M50s that arrive here will be upgraded already. Many people on ECF already have upgraded versions they bought in the last week or so
> 
> The Mini Dragon...on steroids - aka the Super Mini Dragon



IF the the Super Mini Dragon is anything like the M50 there will be a second hand IPV on the market soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

i agree @free3dom its going to be owesume will probably look something like this
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

if we can get a few ouks thats willing to do the upgrade it would be cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dassie (27/1/15)

gripen said:


> if we can get a few ouks thats willing to do the upgrade it would be cool


@Derick, do you think Smok would consider shipping a few of the little upgraded circuit boards out here for us? Would be much lighter than shipping our devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (27/1/15)

Dassie said:


> @Derick, do you think Smok would consider shipping a few of the little upgraded circuit boards out here for us? Would be much lighter than shipping our devices


I will ask, but I seriously doubt they would - it is not something they supply separately as a rule. Still waiting on a reply from them as to where in the UK we can send the devices for upgrade, will follow up again today

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

Thanks @Derick that would be owes me.@Dasie was still a good idea if you don't ask you will never no

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

@Derick i made a second batch of juice from my diy kit,the first one was ok but not fantastic,but the secund one came out owesume.will visit you again soon to get more flavors to make other juices got a bunch of recipes that i want to try out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (28/1/15)

Hi Guys, 

My contact at Smok is currently in Las Vegas at some fair, so I'm unable to get any information from them until she returns, I'm not 100% sure when she will return since I can't get any more information from them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom (28/1/15)

Thanks for the update @Melinda 

No rush, the M50 as is is still performing like a champ

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

gripen said:


> @Derick i made a second batch of juice from my diy kit,the first one was ok but not fantastic,but the secund one came out owesume.will visit you again soon to get more flavors to make other juices got a bunch of recipes that i want to try out.


Awesome!

Yeah the online juice recipes are awesome. I usually use them as a starting point and then tweak them to my own liking. really good way to get some interesting results and to try combinations you might not have thought off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

Melinda said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My contact at Smok is currently in Las Vegas at some fair, so I'm unable to get any information from them until she returns, I'm not 100% sure when she will return since I can't get any more information from them.


thanks @Melinda its not very urgent my m50 is still going strong with no problems,love it to bits



Derick said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Yeah the online juice recipes are awesome. I usually use them as a starting point and then tweak them to my own liking. really good way to get some interesting results and to try combinations you might not have thought off


i agree derick i have a bunch i want to try out and have a few of my own that i want to try aswell,so im going big

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

think i must work on a biltong and dry wors recipe hahahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

gripen said:


> i agree derick i have a bunch i want to try out and have a few of my own that i want to try aswell,so im going big



Yep, and it is an excellent way to learn about flavours - what works well together, what doesn't - from a personal as well as a general viewpoint


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

cool thanks @Derick will give them all a try and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (29/1/15)

gripen said:


> think i must work on a biltong and dry wors recipe hahahaha


Heh, If ever you want to try savory flavours though, combine them with a savory drink of some sort - tomato cocktail for instance - kinda 'preps' the tongue for something savory and the vape turns out awesome


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

fantastic @Derick thanks so much will defiantly give it a try.i just want to try biltong seeing that hunting season is so far away still


----------



## Arthster (29/1/15)

MR Balls chutney flavor... now there is a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

haha @Arthster i agree that one is a winner,all gold ,or tabasco


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Arthster said:


> MR Balls chutney flavor... now there is a winner.



I wouldn't want anything with *Mr* Balls flavour 
Mrs Balls maybe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I wouldn't want anything with *Mr* Balls flavour
> Mrs Balls maybe



Well spotted... I am just useless today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Well spotted... I am just useless today.



Wouldn't have spotted it but when I read it I felt a chill down my spine, so I re-read it and realized why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

hahaha nice spotting @free3dom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Wouldn't have spotted it but when I read it I felt a chill down my spine, so I re-read it and realized why



That is a pretty nifty sense to have. My spidey senses usually only starts tingle when something boring is about to happen... or 2 days after something cool happened

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

hahaha at least you still have spider senses


----------



## gripen (31/1/15)

hi @Derick what sweeteners do you recommend for my own diy juices


----------



## Derick (31/1/15)

gripen said:


> hi @Derick what sweeteners do you recommend for my own diy juices


You can try EM as a start - not very sweet, and it also has a 'smoothing' effect. Use up to 4% in your mix, after that it starts to mute your flavours
Next step, some sucralose - but some people report a bad aftertaste if made too string - guideline is to use half a gram with 10ml pg and used that at 2% in your mix (it is very, very sweet)
Lastly Stevia, the good stuff is imported from Paraguay, it is made from the Stevia plant and thus totally organic, you should be able to find some at the chemist or the health food store, also tends to leave an aftertaste if too strong in your mix - start out with a quarter teaspoon per 10ml of PG and use 2% of that in your mix.


----------



## gripen (31/1/15)

fantastic thanks @Derick


----------



## Derick (31/1/15)

gripen said:


> fantastic thanks @Derick


No Problem - I recommend you wear gloves while working with the powdered forms, just a grain on your fingertips that ends up in your mouth can become quite the over stimulation of your sweet senses


----------



## gripen (31/1/15)

hahahaha thanks @Derick will do that.i made my other mix with dulce de leche mixed with bavarian cream and a bit of coolada.it came out very nice but needs a bit of sweetener to take it to the next level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (31/1/15)

@Derick will visit you again soon for more pg vg and flavors


----------



## Derick (31/1/15)

gripen said:


> @Derick will visit you again soon for more pg vg and flavors


Sweet, we will be ready - we're just out of PG nic at the moment, awaiting a shipment, but should not be longer than about a week


----------



## gripen (31/1/15)

ok fantastic i just want to get pure vg and pure pg for backup,i plan on making allot of juice,ohhhhh and need to get more happy holiday


----------



## Derick (31/1/15)

gripen said:


> ok fantastic i just want to get pure vg and pure pg for backup,i plan on making allot of juice,ohhhhh and need to get more happy holiday


heheh, cool


----------



## gripen (31/1/15)

fantastic thanx @Derick


----------



## LandyMan (1/2/15)

Back on topic  anyone stripped their M50 yet? @Derick and I looked at the display at the Mini Vape Meet, and they are off centre. Not an issue for me, but I noticed yesterday that the dark screen cover is skew, showing a bit of the bare metal behind. Looking at the Sub mini on top, the 510 connector also has some wiggle to it.

So I want to have a look inside to adjust specifically the screen cover, but don't want to break anything.
Any ideas?


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

@LandyMan i dont have a issue with my m50,but cant see another way in,except if you undo the alen keys that holds it all together.must just be very gentle


----------



## LandyMan (1/2/15)

gripen said:


> @LandyMan i dont have a issue with my m50,but cant see another way in,except if you undo the alen keys that holds it all together.must just be very gentle


@gripen, correct, but I need to make 1000% what I will need to deal with inside once open


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

@LandyMan ill see what i can do to get some info


----------



## LandyMan (1/2/15)

Something else I've noticed: the + and - buttons are not the same. Very weird


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

ok that is weird @LandyMan.mine is the same.mabe it was a older batch


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/15)

You need to be a bit careful when opening up the m50 because of the buttons. 

Your remove the alen key bolts, battery and slide out the inside parts. But you need to remove the button covers as well because that will catch when you sliding it out. The problem i see is that the up and down buttons are very small and the gromits that hold it could get damaged when you remove the covers. 

Perhaps you could take of the covers and then use a long tweezer to align the screen cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (1/2/15)

gripen said:


> ok that is weird @LandyMan.mine is the same.mabe it was a older batch


I was lucky too. All straight and the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (1/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> You need to be a bit careful when opening up the m50 because of the buttons.
> 
> Your remove the alen key bolts, battery and slide out the inside parts. But you need to remove the button covers as well because that will catch when you sliding it out. The problem i see is that the up and down buttons are very small and the gromits that hold it could get damaged when you remove the covers.
> 
> Perhaps you could take of the covers and then use a long tweezer to align the screen cover


@shaunnadan that is a good idea with the tweesers will work,i agree the gromits can get damaged seeing that they are so small and not the strongest.



Dassie said:


> I was lucky too. All straight and the same.


fantastic @Dassie i haven't had eny issues with my m50.still works like a charm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

Nice @shaunnadan ...you've had it the shortest amount of time but your knowledge of it exceeds us "veterans" (and I use the term very lightly as we have perhaps 2-3 weeks longer) 

@Derick is looking into playing around with a one of the bad ones soon, so @LandyMan maybe just hang on a bit for him to have a look at it so you don't do any long term damage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/15)

Lol, do you remember those kids that took everything apart? Microwave, toaster, Etc

Funny enough is I landed up in integrated component development when I grew up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Lol, do you remember those kids that took everything apart? Microwave, toaster, Etc
> 
> Funny enough is I landed up in integrated component development when I grew up.



So while the rest of us get a device and go "Let's see how it vapes!" you go "Let's see how it works!" 
Well then it's our advantage having you on here to enlighten the rest of us "non-taking-apart" folk...thanks for helping 

I ended up with vape addiction when I grew up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/15)

I think I broke everything I possibly could growing up! but it's helped give me a good understanding of how things work.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I think I broke everything I possibly could growing up! but it's helped give me a good understanding of how things work.



Absolutely...but you just lost the right to babysit my vape gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/15)

Hahahahaha, scared I may just fix all of the loose buttons

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Hahahahaha, scared I may just fix all of the loose buttons



Bwhahahahahhaha 

Okay, you can babysit them again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

Only thing that i can think of to take care is the wires going to the 510 and from battery +. I have no idea how much slag you got there.

As for the buttons. I believe from what i saw when I had @gripen's open the PCB should in theory just slide over them. But I could be wrong on this one. @gripen was nervous with me peering in under his dragon's skirt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

Arthster said:


> Only thing that i can think of to take care is the wires going to the 510 and from battery +. I have no idea how much slag you got there.
> 
> As for the buttons. I believe from what i saw when I had @gripen's open the PCB should in theory just slide over them. But I could be wrong on this one. @gripen was nervous with me peering in under his dragon's skirt.



You did what now 

If I was @gripen you'd have gotten  before you even started turning an allen key

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

free3dom said:


> You did what now
> 
> If I was @gripen you'd have gotten  before you even started turning an allen key



I just showed him how to battery a dragon... and while i was down there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

Arthster said:


> I just showed him how to battery a dragon... and while i was down there...



You tripped, slipped on the floor and accidentally stuck your....no no wait, this is a family friendly forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

free3dom said:


> You tripped, slipped on the floor and accidentally stuck your....no no wait, this is a family friendly forum



I get where you where going with this... and your not wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

Arthster said:


> I get where you where going with this... and your not wrong



So you did stick your finger in there to touch the PC board

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

free3dom said:


> So you did stick your finger in there to touch the PC board



I never claimed to have self control.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

Arthster said:


> I never claimed to have self control.



Rubbing another man's mod is generally considered to be in bad taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Rubbing another man's mod is generally considered to be in bad taste



It was the first time I held such a device in my hand and it just felt right, like the cosmos had planed it this way. I promise I was thinking of my mods the whole time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (2/2/15)

gripen said:


> @Dassie i haven't had eny issues with my m50.still works like a charm.



Functionally, mine is perfect. Just these small things from an aesthetic point of view that I have noticed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

@Arthster helped me with the bat,and was please to see he didn't fiddle much underneath my dragons skirt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (2/2/15)

Here are some pictures of what I am talking about:


----------



## gripen (2/2/15)

i see @Landy Man mine dosnt have that issue with the buttons,thats realy odd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

@Derick can i place a order in a pm to @Melinda for tomorrow if possible please


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

Yep


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

thanks @Derick going to send the order threw now,you are rocking


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

gripen said:


> thanks @Derick going to send the order threw now,you are rocking


Heh, thanks - but @Melinda is the one that rocks (I have to say this or I sleep on the couch)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan (3/2/15)

@Derick have you perhaps opened up one of the M50s? I want to align my screen cover but scared I break it, so need to know what to look out for. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

hahaha ok lets put it this way skyblue vaping rocks,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> @Derick have you perhaps opened up one of the M50s? I want to align my screen cover but scared I break it, so need to know what to look out for. LOL


Not yet no, when we order our next batch (probably the m65) Smok is sending us some replacements, once I have those firmly in hand, there is a DOA one I want to examine in detail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (3/2/15)

Derick said:


> Not yet no, when we order our next batch (probably the m65) Smok is sending us some replacements, once I have those firmly in hand, there is a DOA one I want to examine in detail


Cool. Let me know


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Cool. Let me know


Will do


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

gripen said:


> hahaha ok lets put it this way skyblue vaping rocks,


hehe, thank you


----------



## LandyMan (3/2/15)

Derick said:


> Will do


Did you see the pics I took ... I think I have a one of a kind M50 with those differing buttons ... Yay me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Did you see the pics I took ... I think I have a one of a kind M50 with those differing buttons ... Yay me!


Yeah, I guess that is always the issue with a brand new product, the risks are there that production is not quite settled yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

Once we have the replacements, maybe you could transfer your electronics to the DOA one I have here


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

hahaha @Landy man i agree with you youre m50 is one of a kind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (3/2/15)

Derick said:


> Once we have the replacements, maybe you could transfer your electronics to the DOA one I have here


Nah, it doesn't bother me ... just found it interesting when looking at it more closely ... makes it unique ... I just want to re-align that cover over the screen, then I am happy ... functions 100%!


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

that's not a bad idea


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

LandyMan said:


> Nah, it doesn't bother me ... just found it interesting when looking at it more closely ... makes it unique ... I just want to re-align that cover over the screen, then I am happy ... functions 100%!


heh cool


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

i agree @LandyMan i haven't had eny problems with mi m50.still going strong,love this mini dragon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball (3/2/15)

Derick said:


> Not yet no, when we order our next batch (probably the m65) Smok is sending us some replacements, once I have those firmly in hand, there is a DOA one I want to examine in detail



I Derick, I am keeping my eyes on this thread, I want a black M65 please. When will you order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/2/15)

Q-Ball said:


> I Derick, I am keeping my eyes on this thread, I want a black M65 please. When will you order?


A bit up in the air a bit, but we will post in our forum soon as they are incoming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (3/2/15)

cool thanks @Derick i will need one of those as-well haha


----------



## gripen (4/2/15)

@Derick got a few flavors from you today,already got 3 juices busy steeping,cant wait to try them out tho.but all in good time,will see you again soon for some more flavors.love going to you and @Melinda,you are friendly and give fantastic advice,thanks for the fantastic service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

gripen said:


> @Arthster helped me with the bat,and was please to see he didn't fiddle much underneath my dragons skirt



Or at-least that you know of...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

gripen said:


> @Derick got a few flavors from you today,already got 3 juices busy steeping,cant wait to try them out tho.but all in good time,will see you again soon for some more flavors.love going to you and @Melinda,you are friendly and give fantastic advice,thanks for the fantastic service.



Thanks for telling me you dweeb. I wanted to make a plan for a bottle of HH and a bent long pipe drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (5/2/15)

gripen said:


> @Derick got a few flavors from you today,already got 3 juices busy steeping,cant wait to try them out tho.but all in good time,will see you again soon for some more flavors.love going to you and @Melinda,you are friendly and give fantastic advice,thanks for the fantastic service.


Big pleasure @gripen - love helping you guys out on your journey to DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

thanks @Derick i will surtanley shout if im strugeling.


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

hi @Derick ive noticed with my m50 when the battery gets about half,the mod reduces the watts that you are currently vaping on,is that a safety thing or does all the m50s do that.just curios


----------



## Derick (5/2/15)

gripen said:


> hi @Derick ive noticed with my m50 when the battery gets about half,the mod reduces the watts that you are currently vaping on,is that a safety thing or does all the m50s do that.just curios


Safety/practical thing on the M50's, basically it is saying that it can no longer pull the amount of voltage required from your battery to be able to do the watts you requested.

Other box mods will just report 'low battery' (like the istick for example) - you can then adjust wattage down yourself and vape some more - the M50 just does this automatically - I think all the way down to 10W before doing the normal 'low battery' thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

fantastic thanks @Derick Thoth it was to do with safety of the battery.it s a pretty cool feature,ja ive seen mine dropping to 15watts and then go down to 10watts and then go over to low battery


----------



## Derick (5/2/15)

gripen said:


> fantastic thanks @Derick Thoth it was to do with safety of the battery.it s a pretty cool feature,ja ive seen mine dropping to 15watts and then go down to 10watts and then go over to low battery


Personally, I think they are to conservative with their 'lower the wattage' software, but then again, the user supplies the battery and they have no idea what you have in there, so they gotta err on the side of caution

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

i agree @Derick,you get some idiots that don't follow the simple rules of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (20/2/15)

That looks purdy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

@VandaL that looks owwesome.something different.


----------



## Raslin (15/3/15)

So now that folks have had some time to use the smok m50/65 what is the consensus on build quality and the wattage indicators. 

I want to buy one buy the ecf forums have bad reviews on the device.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## free3dom (15/3/15)

Raslin said:


> So now that folks have had some time to use the smok m50/65 what is the consensus on build quality and the wattage indicators.
> 
> I want to buy one buy the ecf forums have bad reviews on the device.
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



I've used both the M50 (and recently the M65) since the start of the year and I can totally attest to the quality of this device. There were a few bad units, but these seem to have been in the first batches (as is to be expected).

Build quality is probably the best of the mini mods (those in the same price range anyways) and it has not given me a single problem since I got it...and I use it as my main device. It really feels great in your hand and it looks good too. The edges are rounded just enough to make it extremely confortable to hold without making it look like a fully rounded iStick. It also has great venting to ensure the unit stays cool. I've seen the device handle more stress than you will likely ever need - firing 10-20 times at high power for 10 seconds at a time with 1-2 seconds of waiting in between, it got very hot but not overly so and still worked perfectly with no issues.

I have used it with various RTAs (Kayfun, Lemo, SubTank Mini) as well as RDAs (Tugboat v2, Stillare) and it has worked perfectly with all of them - no connection issues whatsoever (and the 510 is adjustable if the need should arise).

One problem people do have with the device is that the Ohm reader works different than what they are used to. It displays the resitance with a single decimal, but unlike most other devices it does not round the value - so a 0.59 ohm coil displays as 0.5 and not 0.6. However, this is done on purpose as internally it calculates power based on the 0.59 and not the displayed 0.5. So it does not work incorrectly...just different.

All in all I absolutely love this device and would absolutely recommend it - preferably the M65 version, which has pass-through charging


----------



## VandaL (15/3/15)

Raslin said:


> So now that folks have had some time to use the smok m50/65 what is the consensus on build quality and the wattage indicators.
> 
> I want to buy one buy the ecf forums have bad reviews on the device.
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


If you are looking for a mini 50w mod, the istick 50w is hands down the best at the moment. If you are looking for a mini mod with POWER then the IPV mini 2 70w. They are both in the same price range as the SMOK and have better build quality. The SMOK has a nice industrial look to it but that's the only pro I can give that device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (15/3/15)

@Silver, thanks for the review, I was put off by the other forum where people were saying that the device does not fire at the higher wattages when the battery is 60% full. Have you experienced this at all?

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## VandaL (15/3/15)

Raslin said:


> @Silver, thanks for the review, I was put off by the other forum where people were saying that the device does not fire at the higher wattages when the battery is 60% full. Have you experienced this at all?
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


That is 100% true. The device does not have a buck converter, which basically means it works of the voltage of your battery. Ive had a mate with a M50 put a fully charged EFEST in it with a 0.4ohm coil and it immediately goes down to 45w. Mine used to drop the wattage to 45w-40w around 60% as well. The iStick 50w plugs away @ 50w till there is almost zero battery left. The iPV mini happily fires @ 70w till there is around 10-15% battery left.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (15/3/15)

Raslin said:


> @Silver, thanks for the review, I was put off by the other forum where people were saying that the device does not fire at the higher wattages when the battery is 60% full. Have you experienced this at all?
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



If you want a device that performs consistently above 30W then it would be best to go with any of the various dual battery devices out there such as the iStick 50W, Smok M80, Sigelei 100W, etc.

At high wattage (50W+) you will drain a single 18650 (2500mAh) fairly quickly.


----------



## Raslin (15/3/15)

@VandaL and @free3dom, thanks for the info, I don't need more than 30w ATM but you know that if it's there we will want to use it.

Guess the istick 50w now and then the M80 layer. ..

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/3/15)

free3dom said:


> If you want a device that performs consistently above 30W then it would be best to go with any of the various dual battery devices out there such as the iStick 50W, Smok M80, Sigelei 100W, etc.
> 
> At high wattage (50W+) you will drain a single 18650 (2500mAh) fairly quickly.


So you use the m50 below 30w most of the time? Your review and recommendation of the mod is not fair then. I know of at least 30 vapers who use more than 40-50w all day. To give a just and fair review, you would have had to state in the beginning that the mod is poorly acquitted as a 50w mod. But better below 30w. That's more thorough IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (15/3/15)

Raslin said:


> @VandaL and @free3dom, thanks for the info, I don't need more than 30w ATM but you know that if it's there we will want to use it.
> 
> Guess the istick 50w now and then the M80 layer. ..
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



iStick 50W is a fantastic little device...you can't go wrong there. The battery life is so much better than any single 18650 device, and it really isn't that much bigger


----------



## free3dom (15/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> So you use the m50 below 30w most of the time? Your review and recommendation of the mod is not fair then. I know of at least 30 vapers who use more than 40-50w all day. To give a just and fair review, you would have had to state in the beginning that the mod is poorly acquitted as a 50w mod. But better below 30w. That's more thorough IMO



I was not writing a full review bud, just answering the specific questions that were put. Was not trying to be misleading or anything, just talking of my own experience with the device...I am not a professional reviewer 

A forum is a conversation, and he asked for more specific details...at which point I gave my opinion on that topic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/3/15)

free3dom said:


> I was not writing a full review bud, just answering the specific questions that were put. Was not trying to be misleading or anything, just talking of my own experience with the device...I am not a professional reviewer
> 
> A forum is a conversation, and he asked for more specific details...at which point I gave my opinion on that topic



All good man  Vape on


----------



## Raslin (15/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> So you use the m50 below 30w most of the time? Your review and recommendation of the mod is not fair then. I know of at least 30 vapers who use more than 40-50w all day. To give a just and fair review, you would have had to state in the beginning that the mod is poorly acquitted as a 50w mod. But better below 30w. That's more thorough IMO


The review was done by @Silver not @free3dom so both have valid points from different perspectives.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/15)

Raslin said:


> The review was done by @Silver not @free3dom so both have valid points from different perspectives.
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



What did I do now? Lol


----------



## Raslin (15/3/15)

Nothing, I think the review you gave and free3dom's reply just got read together. LOL. Thank for the input everyone, I pulled the trigger on the Smok M65 - its for my eldest son and he felt that its would be a safe bet after reading your replies. 

Bought it from the Puff station and as usual they on the ball and the order is packed and ready to ship tomorrow. Thanks @Ricgt

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/3/15)

Having used my original M50 for about 3 months now, and the M65 for a day, there are a couple of clear improvements/differences (not sure if it is jut my M50 which is wonky or the first batch with a couple of issues).

1. Battery Management seems to be better: The battery indicator goes lower down on the M65 than on the M50 before stepping down the wattage on the device. In fact the M65 is charging now without the wattage stepped down at all. Also it tells you low battery at a more appropriate indicator level (almost no visible stripe vs the M50 that seems to be just under 25% mark).
2. Ohm reader is definitely more accurate.
3. The 510 connector on the M65 seems better ... getting errors on the M50 and Lemo with similar pin heights on both, but no error on the M65

My couple of cents worth on the topic 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Krypt2Nyte (5/5/15)

My opinion of this device (SMOK M50 PRO) is that it is the most expensive piece of CRAP I have ever wasted my money on. 
The only use it has is as a paper weight or weapon to throw at someone.

It consistently measures the wrong resistance on any atomizer that I have, and randomly changes the resistance reading.
I have destroyed many coils/wicks on pre-made and DIY setups!
The battery reaches 59% capacity and it says "Weak Battery", on my 0.5ohm Subtank @ 15watts (and even @ 6watts)!
The button sticks and fires randomly, even when not pushed (more burnt coils/wicks)!

I know that they acknowledged that there is a problem with them, and will fix them, but only if you live in the USA. Well F**k the rest of the people around the world then wont you!

My advise is, don't buy any products from SMOK, EVER!!!

I know I never will again.

Mark

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## drew (5/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA (5/5/15)

Mines screen just went dead randomly, I did this modifications that is in the video, after that it did the same and about a week later the screen went dead completely. Now the dealer wants to tell my it is rust and water that screwed it up. They saw the sand paper marks and now blames that and not the crap device.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dirge (5/5/15)

Tiaan PTA said:


> Mines screen just went dead randomly, I did this modifications that is in the video, after that it did the same and about a week later the screen went dead completely. Now the dealer wants to tell my it is rust and water that screwed it up. They saw the sand paper marks and now blames that and not the crap device.



Doesn't matter, that voids the warranty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## iPWN (5/5/15)

@Tiaan PTA i do not recall you mentioning in your original post that you had modified the device before returning it to the supplier ? 
As @Dirge has mentioned , your warranty is void.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/5/15)

Motor plan void. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike (5/5/15)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper that's exactly what I thought man. Buy a BMW, get a free flow on it, something happens to the engine, then take it back and accuse them of breaking it? They'll laugh in your face. @Sir Vape was at least nice about it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BigGuy (5/5/15)

@Tiaan PTA 


Tiaan PTA said:


> Mines screen just went dead randomly, I did this modifications that is in the video, after that it did the same and about a week later the screen went dead completely. Now the dealer wants to tell my it is rust and water that screwed it up. They saw the sand paper marks and now blames that and not the crap device.



Firstly we did not sell you the device lets get that clear, you bought the device from a third party. Secondly you failed to mention that you modified the device which voids all warranties instantly. And thirdly you had the nerve to blame us for it and accuse us of not honoring the warranty when quiet clearly it was a third party warranty. And then openly laying into us on the forum and still taking a conversation out of context.

Yeah i feel bad that you have a mod that does not work and yes we would try to assist you even now to sort out your issue but if you have ever heard of the saying you attract more bee's with honey this would apply to this situation.

So in closing we will still try to get this sorted out for you even though you have not told us the whole truth but i suggest in future try a different approach.

Regards

BIGGUY

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## gripen (5/5/15)

@BigGuy coodos for the way you handled the situation.even tho it has been tamperd with,you are still willing to help.fantastic costamer service buddy.keep it going.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA (5/5/15)

Thank you @BigGuy I am angry at the wrong person here and the anger was directed in the wrong direction.
Thanks for the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (6/5/15)

@Tiaan PTA Not a problem dude seriously as a vendor we have to take it on the chin and absorb clients frustrations etc although the bulk of the time the claims are unsubstantiated but if this has taught anyone a lesson is that there is a right way and a wrong way to go about it. I Have been a bit hectic today so only got to this now and am busy in the process of trying to source a new board for you as i can tell you that and even though i will send the photos shortly to SMOK they will not honor the warranty. So if you can bare with me let me try and source a board for you and then we can have the plate re coated as to stop the arcing and you will be a happy chappy again. But just remember Rome was not built i a day and i cant promise that i will be able to source a stand alone board.


Best wishes

BIGGUY / HOBBIT

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kelly22 (2/6/15)

[Hi guys could you please tell me where i can pick thus up for 700?]


----------

